# Nissan Sports Sedan Concept Screams at Maxima Volume



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan has just dropped the curtain on a Sport Sedan Concept today that hints at a future production sports sedan.
> 
> 
> Nissan-Sport-Concept-05.jpgIn layman’s terms, this is an indication of what the next Nissan Maxima is going to look like. It features Nissan’s next-generation design language including the ‘V-Motion’ front, ‘floating’ roof and boomerang-shaped lamps. This concept is the third in a trio of concepts shown by Nissan that share these new design aspects, elements that will be adapted to all future Nissans.
> ...


See more Nissan Sports Sedan concept photos at AutoGuide.com


----------

